# Another Travis Owl Hooter - Locator



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Turned another _Travis Owl Hooter - Locator_ today using some of the wood that I just received from Larry @FranklinWorkshops. It is some Pennsylvania Cherry and it is too pretty "as-is" to apply any kind of a finish material. The wood turned beautifully and it sanded out smooth as glass, and I’m not through sanding it. Man that is some beautiful wood. I will make a second identical call tomorrow and then I will decide what "finish material" to apply on one and a different material on the other. I have on order some a) Hut Crystal Coat, b) Shellwax, and c) Minwax Polycrylic.

I am open to any and all suggestions on which two to use and any special technique for application. This is a good test for me for various finish material to use on calls and pens.

Thanks and have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 19, 2019)

I read on one of the posts several years ago about Doctor's Woodshop finishes and ordered some. Been happy so far with their use, but then again, I am not sure about any of my finishes except the CA on pens. The Doctor's is all Walnut Oil based. Know there is a lot of discussion on here about Walnut Oil, and I am not "selling" this particular brand, I just am repeating someone else's suggestion that I at least like the feel of. However Tomas, I have not used it on anything and really "used" it so not sure of overall durability, etc. His site does have what I feel are good descriptions of the products. Just search for Doctor's Woodshop. 

Anyone else, please chime in, I am looking for y'alls suggestions as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> I read on one of the posts several years ago about Doctor's Woodshop finishes and ordered some. Been happy so far with their use, but then again, I am not sure about any of my finishes except the CA on pens. The Doctor's is all Walnut Oil based. Know there is a lot of discussion on here about Walnut Oil, and I am not "selling" this particular brand, I just am repeating someone else's suggestion that I at least like the feel of. However Tomas, I have not used it on anything and really "used" it so not sure of overall durability, etc. His site does have what I feel are good descriptions of the products. Just search for Doctor's Woodshop.
> 
> Anyone else, please chime in, I am looking for y'alls suggestions as well.




Hello Garry,

I will look up this site and give it a read. Me being a rookie, I am not familiar with the good or bad about Walnut Oil but will check on that.
Thanks for you help and hope others will share more information. I would really like to get a good finish for the Pens when I get started on them.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

Hello again Garry,

Found the site and very interesting read. They have replaced using BLO with Walnut Oil for various positive reasons and I am attaching the link for others to read.

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/

This is some good information, thanks for you help.

Bye the way, how many of you use paper towels versus cloth to apply your finish material?

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2019)

I use viva plain white paper towels to apply the ca. For the friction polish I use a cloth...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I use viva plain white paper towels to apply the ca. For the friction polish I use a cloth...




Hello Marc,

Thank you and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Ray D (Mar 19, 2019)

Great looking call Thomas. I see your throwing your hat into the pen arena. You think making calls are addicting.....you haven’t seen anything yet. Lol. I’m still wanting to make one of your owl calls but now that turkey season has started here in Florida I’m strapped for time. 
Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

Ray D said:


> Great looking call Thomas. I see your throwing your hat into the pen arena. You think making calls are addicting.....you haven’t seen anything yet. Lol. I’m still wanting to make one of your owl calls but now that turkey season has started here in Florida I’m strapped for time.
> Ray




Hello Ray,

It was like Christmas day here today, UPS and USPS both delivered a bunch of packages filled with Pen making equipment. I must be nuts , should have figured something out when Rocky sent me about 6-pages of items needed just to get started. Well I am pretty deep into it now so no turning back now .

I installed a Shipleys reed in the new Hooter and it sounds just like the others even though this Penn Cherry wood is real hard, so that makes me feel good. I will turn another one tomorrow out of the same wood and just have to decide what "finish" to apply on each one. Our Turkey Spring Hunt starts next month and I will be ready.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 19, 2019)

I didn’t realize you were a turkey hunter.... or maybe I forgot. That’s great. I find it very rewarding using the calls that I have actually made.
Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Not to talk the other finishes down, but your oil and wax blend will look absolutely beautiful on that Cherry. 

Like Marc stated above, Viva paper towels for CA. Cotton content isn't quiet as high in them or something. CA and cotton don't play well together, the higher the cotton fiber content in the paper towel, the more difficult playing with CA becomes. 

Friction polishes... toss up between shop towels and cloth rags. A lot of times I'll start with shop towels and finish with a piece of flannel, saving the flannel for the last round or two. Shop towels are a little abrasive and may leave a light haze of very fine scratches. You can buff those out with the flannel on your last pass, or use the Novus Polish to clean them up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

Ray D said:


> I didn’t realize you were a turkey hunter.... or maybe I forgot. That’s great. I find it very rewarding using the calls that I have actually made.
> Ray




Hello Ray,

Yep that is my favorite hunt, gave up deer hunting many years ago. Up until a couple years ago I still did some hog hunting, but where I live now I do not have any access to hogs. Not sure if I will be able to Turkey hunt in the same spot this year, long story there, but may have an alternate.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Ray D said:


> I’m still wanting to make one of your owl calls but now that turkey season has started here in Florida I’m strapped for time.
> Ray



Turn the tv off and go into your shop....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 19, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not to talk the other finishes down, but your oil and wax blend will look absolutely beautiful on that Cherry.
> 
> Like Marc stated above, Viva paper towels for CA. Cotton content isn't quiet as high in them or something. CA and cotton don't play well together, the higher the cotton fiber content in the paper towel, the more difficult playing with CA becomes.
> 
> Friction polishes... toss up between shop towels and cloth rags. A lot of times I'll start with shop towels and finish with a piece of flannel, saving the flannel for the last round or two. Shop towels are a little abrasive and may leave a light haze of very fine scratches. You can buff those out with the flannel on your last pass, or use the Novus Polish to clean them up.




Hello Rocky,

I agree about the Paste and Wax, but I do want to try something different and new. I read here on the Forum about all the "finishes" that are being used and you have given me so much help that I want to try something different. This dog-gone Penn Cherry is so beautiful that I actually don't want to add any finish to it, but I know it has to be done. Larry sent me four pieces of the Cherry so I might turn another one and use the Paste/Wax combination.

When you say "shop towel", are you talking about an old red shop towel? I have plenty of the red shop towels. I do remember that you told me about using flannel, however I do not plan on using CA on any Pens to start with.

Thanks so much for your help, have a great day.
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Heads up, I made a mistake in the type of wood that I used on this call , Larry @FranklinWorkshops has pointed out to me that it is actually West Indies Mahogany and not Pennsylvania Cherry. Like I told him, it still a beautiful piece of wood and turned like a piece of free machining brass on my big lathe. Sorry about that misdirection fellows.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 20, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> When you say "shop towel", are you talking about an old red shop towel? I have plenty of the red shop towels. I do remember that you told me about using flannel, however I do not plan on using CA on any Pens to start with.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, have a great day.
> ThomasT




Blue shop towels... Glorified paper towels.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

Hey Rocky,

OK now I got it. The old red shop towels just did not sound right to me, they are great for cleaning up my mess at the lathe or mill...oh well, you have to remember that I am just a rookie.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello everyone,

OK to right my mistake about mis-labeling the Owl Hooter, here is one actually turned out of Pennsylvania Cherry that I did today. Very pretty wood, turned real good and sounds just like all the others that I have made to date. Second photo shows the two together and how much darker the West Indies Mahogany is next to the Cherry.

Now I have another Hooter to decide what finish to apply to it and fellows I’m still in search for help and more information about what you use.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 20, 2019)

On any game call..I'm an oil guy.

Last call show I went to, and older gent that makes box calls that go for upwards of $300 stopped by and told me the finish on my calls were the best he saw at the show, turned to the wife and said your hubby does good work. NOT boasting, just sharing what those that I respect believe about call finishes. There's a place for acrylics, poly and urethanes...calls ain't it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

I have to agree with you because I believe a piece of wood should look like wood and not plastic, however my main objective here is a finish for Pens. I plan to make a batch of Walnut Oil and Beeswax soon.

Now, I have to ask what do you use for your finish?

Thank you, I really appreciate your input.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 20, 2019)

I know some call makers will use velvit, not velvet, oil, soak the call overnight then buff it. It's expensive stuff but I've been wanting to try it. Wondering if Danish oil or waterlox would produce the same results. I'm anxious to see what others use for the "oil/wax" finish that one always sees associated with calls taken into the field.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I know some call makers will use velvit, not velvet, oil, soak the call overnight then buff it. It's expensive stuff but I've been wanting to try it. Wondering if Danish oil or waterlox would produce the same results. I'm anxious to see what others use for the "oil/wax" finish that one always sees associated with calls taken into the field.




Hello Bryson,

I had never heard of Velvit and went to their website to read about it. They state that only pure lemon oil can be used to polish it, wonder if that is for the acid in the lemon. Hopefully someone here on the Forum will have some experience with it and will let us know.

I am beginning to think that a lot of the fellows are using some sort of "secret" recipe and are not sharing with us 

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 20, 2019)

I have one call, stabilized black ash burl, that was soaked in velvit oil and buffed. It has a nice satin finish, but I question whether any of the oil actually penetrated since it was stabilized. I've used the Danish oil and tru oil on calls and both seem to do well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I have one call, stabilized black ash burl, that was soaked in velvit oil and buffed. It has a nice satin finish, but I question whether any of the oil actually penetrated since it was stabilized. I've used the Danish oil and tru oil on calls and both seem to do well.




Hello again Bryson,

I have read a lot about both of those oils used on Calls and have never read any bad reports, I believe they are the old tried and true finishes. I am very pleased with the Paste that I mixed up couple months ago but hope that when the Walnut Oil comes in that it will work even better. I will give a report here on the Forum after I have tested it thoroughly.

Thanks for you input and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 20, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I know some call makers will use velvit, not velvet, oil, soak the call overnight then buff it. It's expensive stuff but I've been wanting to try it. Wondering if Danish oil or waterlox would produce the same results. I'm anxious to see what others use for the "oil/wax" finish that one always sees associated with calls taken into the field.



If it works on guns it should work on calls...thats my philosophy. Most don't have the patience for a 5-7 day finishing process on every call. I treat my calls like a gunstock. Not the same for stabilized stuff, but I've been doing very little stabilized pots lately. My market and store buyers seem to want all wood traditional pots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 21, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> If it works on guns it should work on calls...thats my philosophy. Most don't have the patience for a 5-7 day finishing process on every call. I treat my calls like a gunstock. Not the same for stabilized stuff, but I've been doing very little stabilized pots lately. My market and store buyers seem to want all wood traditional pots.




Hello Wayne,

That makes sense a gun stock can take quite a bit of abuse during a hunting season, most likely a whole lot more than a Call would. Very good point.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------

